# Schooling in HK



## mp1977

I will be moving to HK in August/September.

I have got two children that are in a primary school in London.

My children aren't highly academic but do well in school.

I would like to find a school that will challenge them but not so much that they can't keep up.

At the moment they are just above the national UK average, which is ok. I'm just abit nervous as I heard that the schools in HK work at a very high standard.

Which schools would you recommend that is good but not too pushy.

Are there many schools that work on the British curriculum?

What are the International schools like?

Do you hear of much bullying?


Any info on schools that you've heard of or your kids go to would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## kimwy

Hi,

I will answer both your questions about renting and schooling here, as they are linked quite closely.

I will caveat all the options below with the statement 'If you can find a place'. Most schools are over-subscribed here. Here are a few articles that over insight into this:

Local or International School? The Dilemma Facing Expats in Hong Kong · Global Voices

Parents in Hong Kong struggling with rising cost of English-language education | South China Morning Post

Firstly, the area you should look to live in is the area you can get a school place in. with 2 children this may prove more difficult as it is possible you will not be able to find them a place at the same school.

You have several options for schooling. If you are keen on a complete multi-cultural experience you can try to enrol your child in a 'local' school, which is free. Most use Cantonese as a teaching medium, and are not overly helpful to non-Cantonese speaking children. And it can be difficult for the parents as all school communication will be in Cantonese. 

A few local schools offer an english stream, where the majority of the teaching will be in English. This is free, apart from the usual school uniforms etc. 

There are Direct Subsidy Schools, they receive a subsidy from the government, but operate reasonable independently and can charge lowish fees. Many teach in english, they are highly competitive for places.

The English Schools Foundation operates a number of schools in Hong Kong, and teach entirely in English, using the IB programme throughout. the benefit of an ESF school is they have kindergarten - secondary schools, so once in you don't need to worry about gaining a place in the next level of school. They recently lost their subsidy so it will be more expensive for new parents. They do charge a $25,000 levy. They are extremely difficult to get into, most have waiting lists for all years.

ESF also operate 2 'private' schools, Discovery and Renaissance, which charge more in fees, although that distinction may be lost with the other schools now not receiving a subsidy. 

Then you reach the true private schools, of which there are many. They are of varying standards and prices. some, like the Delia Schools may be easier to get into. Many have huge debentures, ask your company if they would sponsor a corporate debenture as this would make it much easier. 

The top schools would be Kellet and Hong Kong Academy. There are also new schools like Harrow and Nord Anglia offering a British curriculum.

the choices are vast and depend on your pocket largely. If you can buy a debenture you should have fewer problems, if you can't then you need to explore all options to finding a place. some use a company like this one Educational Consultants Hong Kong - School Placement Consultancy Services to help them. they do have a fair bit of info on their site, although I have only used them for their surf school they run in the holidays.

Our daughter goes to an ESF school. the standard is good, although I am no so keen on the IB programme they do get very good results, and she enjoys going. 

As for renting, it depends how deep your pockets are. We live in clearwater Bay, as we can get more for our money, there are a few expats around, and we have a nice beach near by. You can get 2 floors of a village house starting from 30ishk per month. this gives you 1400sq ft (all village houses are 700 sq ft per floor, and a maximum for 3 floors). If you can afford a whole house you would be looking around 40k ish starting in this area.

The Island is the most expensive, you might get something in mid-levels around 1000sq ft starting from 40k ish per month. Discovery Bay is popular with expats, and cheaper than Mid-levels. It is a no car zone and your main access to Hong Kong is by ferry.

your best option would be to get your company to arrange a serviced apartment for 1 or 2 months so you can have a good look around, sort schools and then find the right place. Do have a look on Buy Property in Hong Kong | Hong Kong Homes for Sales and Rent | GoHome, this will give you a guide for the various areas. But don't trust the photos, there is little regulation here and real estate agents are best contacted in person for accurate listings.

Areas to look at are: Clearwater Bay, Sai Kung, Tseung Kwan O (Lohas Park), Kowloon Tong, Fanling, Park Island, Discovery Bay, Mid Levels, Pok Fu Lam, Stanely,


----------



## mp1977

Kimwy thank you so much, you have been most helpful.

I will definitely take a look at the property link you have sent.

My husband will be in HK next week so hopefully I'll have more of an idea what budget we have by then.

We just wanted to get an idea on rentals and schooling just so that when my husband's employer offers him the package we can determine whether we can realistically live on it.

We're just nervous that they make it out that we're getting a great package but then get there and realise it's a struggle financially.

If it were my husband and I it wouldn't really matter but moving two kids it's got to be right.

Thank you so much for all your advice, I really appreciate it.

I hope it all works out as HK looks like such an interesting place.


----------



## kimwy

As a guide, my husband recently employed someone with 2 children. They pay mid 20's for rent, both attend an ESF school (fees $7000 per month + 20% for new parents after the end of the subsidy). His monthly salary is mid 90k. He has complained he is spending everything he earns, and there is no money for savings, extras. 

Hong Kong is expensive, more so if you have to fund schooling. If you want to live like a true expat, it will cost a significant amount of money. If you are prepared to cut some things, you can make quite a few savings.


----------



## kimwy

Another article from Bloomberg this morning about the International schooling situation. Hong Kong Expats Teach Kids at Home Amid School Shortage - Bloomberg.

This is why I say sort schooling first then find an apartment that works for the school commute. It's not really a case of finding a school that suits you, but one of finding any school with space. I am glad we arrived 4 years ago, when there was not so much pressure and the ESF system was a lot quicker. Still took us 9 months of my husband in Hong Kong and my daughter and I in UK waiting for a school place.


----------



## psalil

Kimwy

Your responses have been very helpful for me. We are planning to relocate to HK in a few months, but I am realizing that the school situation is going to be really tough. 

Quick question - Are there good international schools in Clearwater Bay (my son is 9 years)? And how difficult is to get into them ?

Any more pointers to the debentures you mentioned earlier will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## kimwy

There is only one international school in Clearwater Bay. This is an ESF primary school, Clearwater Bay School. You can find out about enrolment here: Admissions | Clearwater Bay School æ¸…æ°´ç�£å°�å*¸ . Thee is a waiting list, but there are children leaving throughout the year as their parents leave hong Kong so a few places do become available. 


In Sai Kung, which is 15 minutes drive from Clearwater Bay you have Hong Kong Academy - extremely expensive and extremely difficult to get into. The debenture cost is $500k HKD, you are required to have one debenture per family. https://www.hkacademy.edu.hk/uploaded/Admissions/TuitionFeesSched2014-15.pdf

There is a new British school opening up 15 minutes drive away from Clearwater Bay in Lam Tin - Nord Anglia International School Hong Kong NAIS they run a number of schools through the world, no idea what they are like. Opening in September 2014. Their debentures are listed here Debentures. It is a new school, maybe you don't need one at age 9 to get in without too much of a wait. 

In Kowloon bay you have Kellett British International School - Welcome to Kellett. Also very expensive and very difficult to get into. the most expensive debenture there is HKD $10 million, which gets you to the top of the list. all children must be covered by a debenture. To get lowest priority costs $100k.

That's pretty much it for international schools close to Clearwater Bay. There are also a cluster of international schools around Kowloon Tong. I see you are from India, Kowloon Tong and surrounding areas are quite popular with Indian expats, as are the schools around there. ESF have a school there, Kowloon Junior School. The school was completely rebuilt over the last 2 years and has fantastic facilities, also very popular with Indian families.


----------



## psalil

Kimwy, I read somewhere that some companies/agencies help you with the whole process of school admission and even negotiate on your behalf. Although I don't know if anything is negotiable at all with good schools. 

Any thoughts if it's worth engaging some such agency?


----------



## kimwy

psalil said:


> Kimwy, I read somewhere that some companies/agencies help you with the whole process of school admission and even negotiate on your behalf. Although I don't know if anything is negotiable at all with good schools.
> 
> Any thoughts if it's worth engaging some such agency?


I can't really comment in depth on these sort of companies as I haven't used one, and I don't know anyone that has. I linked one above that I know of, but only through their holiday surf camp.

I think if I was coming to Hong Kong with 2 children now I would look at using one. They may well have good knowledge of what schools have lower waiting lists, and could save a lot of time and money (there is a cost to apply to most international schools).


----------



## dc984

AFAIK all ESF schools have switched to the IB curriculum. GSIS switched last year. Harrow and Kellet still offer the A level curriculum. Personally I wouldn't worry too much about need to keep to the British curriculum. Given that your students are "not highly academic" they might find the well-rounded IB syllabus more suitable for them, rather than the exam-based A-levels. Hong Kong is generally a tolerant place, although unfortunately there is some latent discrimination against Indopakistan or South-East Asian folk (not to mention the rising resentment against mainland Chinese!). Bullying (if any) is unlikely to be physical, as Hong Kong culture teaches students to be passive and obedient, so you'd likely find the youngsters more well-behaved than an average public school in the UK. If caucasian, I don't think bullying will be a problem. From a private tutor.


----------

